# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Magnets to secure 3D objects

## Tracy Power

I am wondering if anyone has had success securing sculptures with magnets.  I am concerned with increased security in the case of an earthquake.  The works in question are already mounted well on bases with steel plates on their bottoms.  The client moves their artworks regularly, so wants flexibility and will not consider clips to secure the bases to the shelves.  I was wondering about using rare earth magnets below the shelves or tabletops to further secure the steel plates on the bases to the shelves.

If anyone has experience/advice, I would really appreciate hearing it.

Thanks,

Tracy Power

----------


## Patty Silence

I suggest you look at Gwen Spicer's great article in the November 2010 AIC News - “Defying Gravity With Magnetism” *AIC News* 35(6).

----------


## Jamie Hascall

That sounds very interesting. Is there any way to share this with those of us that are not AIC members? I would think it might fall into appropriate “Fair Use” guidelines.

Thanks,
Jamie Hascall
Chief Preparator
Museums of New Mexico
Santa Fe

----------

